# Ich treatment, cloudy eyes?



## r6racer5394 (Dec 15, 2011)

I have been treating my fish with quick cure for 3 days and doing partial water changes daily and today my kissing gourami and channel cat have cloudy and kind of puffy eyes. I haven't overdosed them with meds, i actually did half dose. Where is this problem coming from?


----------



## debi0221 (Nov 26, 2011)

I had that same problem a few weeks ago with my kissing gourami. It seemed to clear up on its own. At least in my case.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Sounds like a different problem. Get the ich under control and go from there.


----------



## r6racer5394 (Dec 15, 2011)

Going to tackle the ich first and see what happens from there. I have been treating the tank for 3 days, today will be the fourth treatment. I have increased the temp to 86 from 76. I have removed all carbon and i will treat again tonight. I want to do a water change to keep ammonia low but i dont want the temperature of my tank to drop. I also want to salt the tank but should i wait until after i medicate?


----------



## r6racer5394 (Dec 15, 2011)

Today will be my 6th day of treating for ick, and ideas on whats going on in my tank the reason it has lasted more than 5 days and my fish keep getting cist on their bodies. The tanks temp has been increased for the past week and i have salted.


----------



## r6racer5394 (Dec 15, 2011)

oh im treating with quick cure


----------

